# SplashyBetta's Fish Journal



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I've finally decided it's time to start my fish journal  

My tank:
Ten gallon - java fern and some mystery plant - one male betta, one female fancy guppy, and a Gold Inca snail.

On either Tuesday or Wednesday I'm heading to petco for a couple more guppies and four or five ADFs to add to the tank. 

I got Watermelon, my red veiltail betta, from a local pet store in March. He is my first betta :-D 
This is him on the first day home:








Three months later:








Last month (six months after first day):









He seems very happy now :-D he builds bubble nests all the time!

More to come


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Great, seems very happy now, I agree! I can't wait to see more.
Congrats on starting a journal:-D


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I got a second betta from Petco today! Young one, I don't know the tail type or sex, but I'm thinking veiltail...








Still unnamed, but I'm thinking "Mochi" :-D


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Mochi has grown so much! :-D I'm almost positive she's a veiltail now, but I'm still unsure about her sex. I've been referring to her as "she". 
And I've added a shrimp friend to her tank!

Watermelon now shares the ten gallon with five guppies, one Gold Inca snail, and a bunch of pond snails. 
Here's a photo of him flaring:


----------

